# Tank Journal 1: Akua-Mercy's tank



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello all,

This is my daughters tank, and my first attempt at a planted tank. It started off as a South American biotope but it went from there to a straight planted tank;

Current inhabitants;

2x short fin bristlenose plecs
~10 various platies.

Initial tank setup: Version one of DIY canopy, the lighting is two 18" fluo daylight tubes @15w each.

 

Tank setup, with initial inhabitants of six platies.



I tried to form two natural caves with the driftwood: The first was created by leaning the driftwood on the back corner of the tank. The second was done by burying the driftwood at an angle in the subtrate. It doesn't look like much but the pleco's love it.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

The First Planting... dum-da-da-DUM!!!

Received my first plant package from Mr.Fishies. I received the following;

A. nana
C. wenditii 
M. pteropus
S. subulata 
E. tenlellus 
L. repens 
H. difformis

What an amazing improvement over fake plastic plants;

 

If you look carefully you can see the plec hidding under the driftwood;


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

A couple of quick question for those in the know about plants;

In the background of picture 2: What are the black pin-holes in the Java fern? Is it a nutrient deficiency? It's gotten way worse since then.

Three weeks later I received my next package of plants for Ameekplec: And without further ado, let us placate the mod-gods with pictures.

1: pellia (monosolenium tenerum)
2: mosses (mostly java, some christmas, some stringy moss)
3: Riccia
4: hygrophila polysperma 'ceylon'
5: dwarf ambuilia
6: bacopa monnieri
7: alternanthea reineckii 'pink'

  

Another shot of the java fern (or crypt) with most of the leaf missing. I still don't know what it is, any options?

Also the plants in the background near the heater are always getting uprooted by the plecs, any suggestions how to prevent this ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Shattered said:


> In the background of picture 2: What are the black pin-holes in the Java fern? Is it a nutrient deficiency? It's gotten way worse since then.


From the picture, it either looks like diatom algae, or, it could be a normal process that Java Ferns undergo. Spores form underneath the parent leaf, and this is perfectly normal.



Shattered said:


> Another shot of the java fern (or crypt) with most of the leaf missing. I still don't know what it is, any options?


It's a Java Fern. It looks as if you planted it into the gravel? If you did, you should ensure that the rhizome (the horizontal, green, stick like object) is not buried under the gravel, as it needs to receive light. A better alternative is to tie it onto a piece of driftwood, much like with your Anubias.



Shattered said:


> Also the plants in the background near the heater are always getting uprooted by the plecs, any suggestions how to prevent this ?


You must be referring to the stem plants in the background. Try pushing the stems deeper into the substrate, and it should be OK (say about an inch or more into substrate).

All in all, looking good so far, just give the plants some time to grow in.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help Darkblade, guess I'll have to replant the java ferns. I thought the rhizome was the root.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Thanks for the help Darkblade, guess I'll have to replant the java ferns. I thought the rhizome was the root.


No problem. When you pull up the Java Fern, you'll notice the green rhizome immediately. Coming from the rhizome should be some (rather hairy) brown roots.


----------

